# Newbie from N Ireland



## katie20 (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi there,

I am a newbie from Derry, N ireland.  A bit about me
TTC total of 5 years
m/c Beanie @  11 wks 27/10/04
I am 31 DH 33

Taking an imposed  break from fertility treatment at the moment due to local hospitals delay in providing iui treatment (more about that later).  Also pursuing adoption...completed one social worker visit so far.

Iam one of 3 volunteers running a brand new (& first ever!) infertility support group based in the North West of NI.  We call ourselves Tiny Feet and meet 2nd Wednesday of every month at Altnagelvin Area Hospital.

Thats me!!

Catherine X

Ps..got a Choc lab called Ellie and cat called Indie.....aka 'The Kids'!


----------



## joanne1972 (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi there and welcome!
Its great that you have set up a support group in N.I. my story is very different as I have had 9 early miscarriages so can get pregnant no problem I just cant hold onto them. Sorry to hear about your miscarriage too. Good luck with the adoption and keep us posted.
take care
Joanne xx
P.S I too have a pooch called Monty he is a westie and totally ruined!!!


----------



## katie20 (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi Joanne,

Thanks for the note.

Cannot believe you have had 9 m/c ......how terrible...you poor thing.  It has taken me a full 18 months to get over my one m/c!  You must be a very strong lady.  It is so hard to pick yourself up from a m/c after tryng for so long....its just not fair...  

Anyways...lovely to meet you and good luck

Speak soon

Catherine X


----------



## katie20 (Feb 20, 2006)

Ps.. Ellie (choc lab) is such a darling...but licks everything in sight! She is lying is front of fire as I type....very spoilt dog!


----------



## Tattie (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm from NI too, also a newbie to this site!

A wee bit about me:

Me:  36
DH:  38 (male factor)

Awaiting treatment from the Royal Fertility Clinic!  We need DIVF.  We are 'top of the list' and treatments are starting again in April (the NHS runs out of money at the end of the financial year and so they cannot offer no more treatment cycles until April  ) hopefully we will be called to start then .  Want to wish you good luck with your infertility support group (wish you were nearer to me (Newtownabbey)!

I have a puddy cat called Phoebe who is our baby.

T.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi catherine and welcome to ff

That is fantastic that u have set up a group - keep up the good work

Kate


----------



## katie20 (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi T

So sorry for the delay in replying to you.......been manic. 

Really glad to hear from someone this side of the pond!

So sorry to hear about the cancellation of your treatment.....do you think it will start up again in the new financial year??  

I am facing similiar probs n the North West......ultimately its hospital budget problems and the fact that they do not believe that IUI is worth maIntaining  
hardly fair when we dont even have IVF here!!

Anyways.....you mentioned a support group .....do know about the Stork support group (Belfast) run by Sharon Davdson IN UK??  Sharon helped us set up our group and I believe that Stocrk is alive and kickin!!

Speak soon

Catherine XX

love to Phoebe of course


----------



## katie20 (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi Kate,

Thanks for the welcome!!

Will keep everyone updated on progress with the new group.  We have got 8 members so far so doing well.

Catherine XX


----------



## Tattie (Feb 16, 2006)

katie20 said:


> Hi T
> 
> So sorry for the delay in replying to you.......been manic.
> 
> ...


Hiya,

Our treatment hasn't been cancelled just 'put off' until April,  I emailed our Consultant (who is lovely btw) and she said that treatments are starting again in April ..... so I'm hoping that we will get called at that time....... YIKES!!! Its a real pain when all thats holding us up is the budget..... they are playing with peoples lifes and its just not fair, but hey ho!

I have heard of Stork support group, I will certainly think about going to them when treatment starts..... my family don't really talk to me about our situation and I find it frustrating 

Again, good luck with your support group!

Love

K. & Phoebe the


----------



## Betty B (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi fellow newbies from NI

Endometriosis stage IV - both ovaries removed Dec2000

I'm new as well from Norn Iron I was on w/list with RFC Belfast or 4.5 years for egg donation, was told by constultant (who is lovely but overworked) that she would get funding from the Northern Health board transferred to help me use a clinic in England with no waiting lists due to severe shortages in NI, we have since had one egg sharing treatment we had to fully fund ourselves with not a word from consultant at RFC telling us any info and ignoring our calls  We are now considering Spain as find UK in general cold and uninterested and very expensive 

Ps just found out today first cycle has not worked 

Anyone else out there feeling Norn Iron has a poor deal with infertility in general?? 

SB


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi SB just wanted to welcome u to ff

Sorry i have no advice and not in the same situation as u but u will definitly find some support on here

Kate


----------



## katie20 (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi K and SB

You are right about NI getting a particularly bad deal on NHS provision.  Our group Tiny Feet are meeting with the CE of Altnagelvin Hospital with a local MP in April to discuss this very issue.  We also planning to raise these issues regarding iui provision (or lack of ) this month through local newspaper and radio.  i have also had an offer to raise it on Newsline (UTV)....so watch this space.!!

speak soon....

Catherine XX


----------



## Sindybelle (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi there, 
I'm also in Norn Iron, I have been to Origin and the Royal- they were both grand!
At least we get 2 free IVFs, in other parts they don't even get that. IF is tough wherever you are...
K an Phoebe I'll be starting again in the next financial year too, maybe we could be cycle buddies. 
Was told today that the chances of it working next time are 15-20%, not great I suppose.
Apparently I'm top of the list as well and the appointment came really soon after the consultation the last time so here's hoping it's soon. I hate waiting, I just want to get on with my life.
S.


----------



## Betty B (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Catherine & S (Kate thanks for your support )

S I agree we are lucky in the sense of getting 2 chances at IVF on NHS but for people who need donor eggs it's a non starter (my experience anyway) 

Catherine glad your taking your case further I hope you are listened to and hope you get on tv as this is a powerful way to get your message across,  the Health Trusts/Boards need to waken up to the facts and I think it needs more coverage in NI.

SB


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi Catherine and SB

Wanted to say hi and good luck on your journeys - hang in there!

x


----------



## katie20 (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi s and SB

S - I got your message and have replied.  great to hear from you!

Both of you are lucky that you are at the IVF treatment stage.  There are 123+ women who are waiting for IUI treatement in our area and aren't getting it....some of them have been on a waiting list for 18 months!! Some of them have to complete 4 cycles of iui before they qualify for ivf.  they will then have to join the end of  the nhs ivf list!!  makes me sooo mad.  

I heard about the delay in IVF treatment until April...must be so frustrating for you.  They are putting our lives on hold...ggrrr 

Ok will stop my rant now 

Catherine XX


----------



## katie20 (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi Tessa,

Many thanks for the words of encouragement.  Maybe I will be a little more mellow about the whole situation tomorrow  

Catherine X


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

and Welcome to FF

Glad to see youve had lots of replies and are making some new friends, if you need any help give us a shout.

Wishing you  &  when your TX gets started again

~Dizzi~


----------



## katie20 (Feb 20, 2006)

thanks for the welcome Dizzi.  This site has already been an invaluable source of information and support and I have met a few friends along the way.....
Katie


----------



## Tattie (Feb 16, 2006)

Just wanted to say "I'm still waiting"  

Just want April to come around to see if we get our letter!!!  Fingers crossed our treatment starts soon..... everyone around me is preggers!!  

Tattie
xoxo


----------



## Zebra (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Girls 

I'm also from N Ireland. I am hopefully going to be starting IUI soon after 14 unsuccessful attempts at OI. Unfortunately there is no funding for that either until next month and I have been waiting for months to get started. They have suggested that i have 4 cycles of IUI before they put me on the IVF waiting list so the sooner i get started the better.

I was talking to a colleague yesterday whose daughter is having her first IVF cycle and she has been ttc for no time at all. I asked her if she went private and she said that she is getting it on the NHS and didn't have to wait because she has cystic fibrosis. I had never heard of this happening before, i assumed that everyone had to wait, but she said that it was her cystic fibrosis con who set it up for her. Have any of u girls heard of this happening before??  The reason i ask is that i have arthritis,  I have had no tx for that for over 4 years as ttc and it is getting worse and worse. I would feel bad jumping the queue so to speak but, in fear of offending someone, if this is the case then i might have a chat to my rheumatologist about it. Esp if IUI doesn't work and i will then be put at the bottom of the IVF waiting list. Opinions appreciated!!!

Great that there are some "homegrown" girls on here!! 

Take care
Love
Zebra x


----------



## katie20 (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi Zebra,

Sorry to hear about your IUI delay.....so frustrating isnt it  

REgarding your question on priority on the IUI list.....firstly, I dont know!!  and secondly, I dont think you are offending anyone by suggesting that you could skip the list as everyone is at different stages on the journey and every case is different and warrants different levels of treatment priority.  

In short, I think you should check it out!!

Keep us posted on progress.....good luck  !


----------



## Sindybelle (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi Zebra,
I think you should take your chance to skip ahead if it's an option. 
I think that they look at each case separately but they should be aware of your health probs too. I skipped the queue by going privately for my first appointment with the consultant and was the able to get a referral more quickly. You do what you can.
take care
S.


----------

